# Pros and cons on this doe



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

She will be a year in August. She is an F1 mini alpine with more alpine than Nigerian. My son is thinking about showing her I'm 4-h the end of August. Just wanted to see what you all thought.









































I think she looks very dairy but I'm not a pro at show animals by any means, but she looks good to me. Her sire won Best In Show Senior Buck with mdga two years ago.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

No one?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm not great at critiquing, but first trim her hooves and then take the pics with her set up. Right now she looks low in the pasterns and is toeing out. With a good trim she may look different when she is set up, then we can be more accurate


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I agree, she really needs a hoof trim. I'm not liking her rump or brisket. Her neck is very nice, though. Legs are pretty weak. Lacks depth. Okay length to body, nice front and rear width. Something's wrong with the connection between front legs and body from the front view, but I can't quite grasp it. Pasterns should be pretty good after a hoof trim.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I actually trimmed her hooves right after that lol cause I had to go get my trimmers. She is a bit wild so she is very difficult to catch


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I'm going to try and get some better pics soon but I'm working too much!!! Ah!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks like she's got a lot of maturing to do. She has a pretty neck and looks like she has a sturdy topline...until you get to her rump. Very steep rump, but it does look wide and flat which is good. She's lacking a great deal in brisket. Toes out in front and rear, but I do like the angulation on the rears. Personally, I wouldn't consider her at all show quality. Also at a year old, for a mini Alpine, looks like she'll be pretty big. If I was going with the minis...would look at something smaller or more like 50/50 ND/Alpine, but I don't know much about mini Alpines.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

She could be big. Her Dan is huge and leggy and her sire is big for a mini as well. Most of my minis are much smaller with shorter legs. I'm trying to breed a few leggy ones with the shorter ones to kinda give them a better dairy appearance.


----------



## TurnbackCreek (Jul 18, 2016)

Cons:
-needs more extension of brisket 
-very steep rump that makes her stand under herself
-toes out and is hocky (part of it being from the lack of hoof care, the other because she's part Alpine)
-needs more width in estucheon 
- a bit narrow
- weak pasterns
- not very angular in front end

Pros:
- from withers to hips she's fairly uphill
- nice height in estucheon 
- decent spring of rib
- neck blends smoothly into chest floor
- long neck
- nice head 

All in all a nice girl, but there's a lot of room for improvement


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks for your critique! Now I know what to look for in a breeding buck.


----------

